# E-1?



## keep riding (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone have comments on the E-1? I believe Colnago replaced this in 2006 with the Cristallo. E-1 is supposedly the same frame but heavier, and the seat stays are straight on the E-1 while curved on the Cristallo. I actually like the look of the E-1 better, and am a heavier rider (195 lb.), which the E-1 is supposed to favor. I can still find the E-1 on the web but not discounted that much. Is it worth it?


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

*I loved mine.*

I bought an E1 last fall, but had to sell it because it was one size too big (head tube too tall). Nonetheless, it was a sweet ride. I found it very stable and stiff. Not the lightest frame, but that didn't seem to matter. It had a special Tour of Italy paint job; it was the newsprint from the Italian sports newspaper La Gazetto del Sporto (sp?). I sold it to a friend and still miss that bike every time I see it. He told me the other day that someone turned around on a bike trail to ride back and get a second look at the bike. Anyway, if it fits, I recommend it.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Here's mine*

I love it!

A snappier, more responsive ride than my pre B-stay C40. Very comfortable also. I use it for century rides. I'd race it too but I'm afraid of crashing it. BTW, I weigh 165#. Since this pic was taken I've replaced the Protons with DT Swiss 240/Velocity wheels which are lighter and stealthier looking. I've also put Keo Sprint pedals on. My buddies want me to put white bar tape on to match the saddle.

You'll see E1's pop up on Ebay from time to time and they always seem to go for less than the other high end Colnago frames like the C-50, Cristallo. If you're patient you should be able to get a good deal on one.


----------



## keep riding (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you both! I really appreciate the feedback. I have a Cannondale Synapse SL which is very comfy but want something more stiff - obviously I've also always wanted to experience the craftsmanship, ride and bling of a Colnago. I'll be looking....


----------



## lookcarbonwu (Mar 17, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the siez/spec of the screw for E1 bottle cage? I got one frame w/o the screw on it. Thanks,


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You might want to start a new thread for your question. Use a title like "What is the screw size for an E1 bottle cage" and more people will be able to see it and respond to it. If I get a chance, I'll take one off my Arte or Cristallo and go over to Home Depot to measure it.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

lookcarbonwu said:


> Can anyone tell me the siez/spec of the screw for E1 bottle cage? I got one frame w/o the screw on it. Thanks,


Ah ... I think it is M5x1 ... It is one size smaller than "standard" bottle cage bolts. I actually bought mine from home depot because the only place I could find them online was Total Cycling in the UK and I didn't want to bother with shipping.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There is currently an E-1 on ebay that is size 50 sloping. It is new and it is listed for $1,500. I'd buy it myself but I think my wife would finally snap, and I cannot justify it since I already have a Cristallo and I only weigh 142 lbs.


----------



## lookcarbonwu (Mar 17, 2005)

bwhite_4 said:


> Ah ... I think it is M5x1 ... It is one size smaller than "standard" bottle cage bolts. I actually bought mine from home depot because the only place I could find them online was Total Cycling in the UK and I didn't want to bother with shipping.


Thanks for your precious information. Most of screw for bottle cage is M5. I owned C40 before and it is smaller than M5 like E1 now I have. So if it is one size smaller than M5, then it should be M4.


----------



## keep riding (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks so much - unfortunately I'm a 58 - there is a 59 on e-bay that I'm trying to compare in geometry to my Cannondale 58. My LBS warned that the head tube is longer on the e-1 and people just did not buy it, so they discontinued. He advised that the Cristallo has a shorter head tube and thus more aggressive positioning, besides the curved seat stays. I may take a look at the Cristallo now.....


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If it helps, I do love my Cristallo, curved seatstays and all. I didn't think I would like the seatstays at first, but since the frame was only $2,500 instead of $3,600 for a C50, I decided to go with it instead. I liked it so much, I bought an Arte frame with the curved seatstays to use as my racing bike. Next on the list is a C50.


----------

